# Toronto Meetup - Aug 26, 2007



## GoM (Aug 26, 2007)

Alright folks, let's get those shots up 

*begins the long process of uploading, choosing and refining*


----------



## GoM (Aug 26, 2007)

I guess I'll lead off, with Suzanne possibly making a mother wonder


----------



## Chiller (Aug 27, 2007)

nice one man.  At least nobody went after Suzanne with a meat cleaver this time. 
  I started to edit last night, and my computer tells me..."your out of freekin memory you moron", but in kinder words.   Hope I can get some shots up today.


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2007)

Aaaaand with anty's push, here we go

#1 - From a metal sculpture sale





#2 - Detail of a face on the side of the Metropolitan Church





#3 - Wine!





#4 - This poor little girl couldn't quite handle the noise of the Samba Squad





#5 - More Samba Squad





#6 - The other musical performance we saw, Dr. Draw





#7 - More D.D





#8 - More D.D





I guess I better get some group shots up...

#9 - Carl, looking awkwardly uncomfortable





#10 - Jeanne, receiving a little gift from a statue artist





#11 - The group shot. I believe the general consensus was "wtf is this kid doing..."


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey. Cool!
You guys had a MEET-UP?
And I didn't know the first thing about it! Tsk!

More photos? 
More? 
More?

PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2007)

And on the third day, LaFoto said "Let there be stick!"

Thanks for the stickage


----------



## Corry (Aug 28, 2007)

That's not a group shot! You're not in it!  

I love the shot anyway, though!  

Now to figure out a way to get to Toronto while still remaining a poor college student.


----------



## megapaws (Aug 28, 2007)

great stuff you've got there Stu. I guess I should see if I have anything to share. Faves have to be 2, 3 & 8... great perspective on that one! BTW, who's the "ghost" in that last shot? :lmao: Damn... I'm so friggin pale


----------



## Chiller (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent shootin Stu. A good time as always. 

Well, in between trying to get these calender shots ready, I threw these together. 

Anty getting lucky.  I guess this is for being on time. 


 
Small drummer from the Samba band.​

 
o.k...this guy kinda freaked me out. He is a security guard...for real, complete with mullet in a pony tail. He was tougher then nails. He was so cool , he smoked too.​

 
Enforcing the law on his Crackberry.​

 
A familiar face in the crowd​

 
snapshot of a popular site​

 
.........more to come...soon. ​


----------



## megapaws (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are some of mine...

1) the reason that Antarctican was on time... sorry Jeanne, couldn't resist once again





2) another take on Jeanne's first kiss





3) Buskerfoot





4) more Somba Squad





5) this was my favourite member of the "squad". However, unlike Stu, once I found my spot, I was too lazy to get up for a better angle





6)





7) the crowds were thick for most of the entertainment, so I kept attempting the over the crowd shot... without much success mind you. This shot isn't much, but I just love the little guys smile





8) and this is for Chiller... yet another over the crowd shot - oops, but how bout them shoes?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 28, 2007)

Great shots Suzanne.. I want those shoes too.:thumbup::thumbup:  Funny how everyone got a shot of Jeanneys first kiss.  :lmao:


----------



## GoM (Aug 28, 2007)

Not only that, but I sent it into the paper for the Buskerfest event. It might get published through Beaches-Danforth


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2007)

Stu sees some Mountie wannabes, and falls into step. (Uhh, Stu, watch where you're stepping, behind those horses&#8230;.)











I tried to take a candid shot of Stu in the crowd, but he spotted me.





I had better luck getting candids of Suzanne/Megapaws as she stopped traffic with a peaceful protest sit-in, while Carl took pictures in the background


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh dear! Yes!
You should seriously watch your step behind *those* horses! 
Imagine what they might eventually _drop_!!! 

That looks like a very cool outing.
What was it?
Is it something that is on every weekend, or was it a special event?

(Sorry for asking dumb questions ... I might as well go read the planning-thread for this..... but this is so much easier :greenpbl: )


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 29, 2007)

We went to "Buskerfest", which was a 4 day event featuring street performers (Buskers) from all over the world. These were high-end performers (not a mime in sight!) from as far away as Australia, India, Bolivia, Japan and the UK. Acts include everything from contortionists to musicians to acrobats, magicians, sword swallowers etc etc, with many of the acts including a lot of humour as well. And of course there was the  'statue' performer' who, after I put money in his hat, patted his cheek as a signal for me to kiss him there, then as I came in close he swung his head around as if to go for a kiss on the lips.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 29, 2007)

A few more. got a more editing to do yet. :er:

Abstract fire escape



 
A cowbell player..this chick could shake what her momma gave her.​

 

This guy was creepily cool. Loved the gig he did​

 
Church entrance​

 
Down and out.​


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 29, 2007)

Some great shots in here guys - especially like "Small drummer from the Samba band", oh and Anty gettin' goosed....


----------



## megapaws (Aug 29, 2007)

Carl, as usual, your stuff is awsome! How long will it be before I learn to "look outside of the box" so to speak?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 29, 2007)

wow lots of nice shots


----------



## GoM (Aug 29, 2007)

One more I forgot to add earlier, from the Samba Squad:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2007)

megapaws said:


> Carl, as usual, your stuff is awsome! How long will it be before I learn to "look outside of the box" so to speak?


 

I am *so* asking myself the same when I see Carl's (aka Chiller's) photos here!!! Amazing! I am not in any way near his "eye". You're saving so you can come and teach me, Carl, aren't you?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind words Suzanne and Corinna. :hug::Your comments are so much appreciated. 
Germany is still on my wish list... I keep buying my lottery tickets. :er:

Still goin over my shots. Three more. Should be able to finish the rest in the next few days. :thumbup:

I dont know why, but I want to sing Mr BoJangles when I see this guy. 



 

Silence...​

 

The leader of the Samba band.​


----------



## Chiller (Aug 31, 2007)

Finally managed to finish up a few more shots. Gheesh..I gotta take more candids next time. :lmao::lmao:

Antys boyfriend....David Lee Roth:lmao::lmao: trying to figure out the signage in Toronna. 


 
More drums...​ 


 
.......and rhythm​

 
dang trees...​

 
This graffitti caught my eye. had to share a  with the "drug dealing zone" and the "video surveilance"​

 
Some guy taken a shot of the city, while singing Oh Canada:lmao:​ 


 
sorry about the focus...could not help takin this shot of Stu and his friend Sonic.​

 
Another botched shot, so I played around.​ 


 
.. this one is a little off, but the hairs on the bow were snapping like mental. Totally dug this band. :hail:​


----------



## Chiller (Aug 31, 2007)

" Dang Nikon, no wonder people use Canon."


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 31, 2007)

HEY! Where's the shot of the guy with my name on his t-shirt???


----------



## GoM (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh yeah, Anty's other guy.

She had a busy day with the males, our Anty.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 31, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> HEY! Where's the shot of the guy with my name on his t-shirt???


 
OH yeah... I gots it..but I missed the focus.  I will post it anyways...k?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 31, 2007)

GoM said:


> She had a busy day with the males, our Anty.


Hah, I wish!!!  :lmao:


----------



## megapaws (Sep 1, 2007)

Excellent stuff Carl. Love the shot of the "walking dead guy". Even though it was "botched" you did a great job on recovery.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 2, 2007)

megapaws said:


> Excellent stuff Carl. Love the shot of the "walking dead guy". Even though it was "botched" you did a great job on recovery.


Thanks Suzanne.  Wasnt that guy a strange bird?   You titled him perfect.  

  hope to see more pics from everyone.


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 10, 2007)

Good work guys. I would expect nothing less from the Toronto contingent.

Eric


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 15, 2007)

Carl, I gotta say, your shots are awesome, you've got a great eye.  How often do you guys meet up?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 15, 2007)

Over the past year, different groups of us have met up about 8 times, and Carl has missed only one. Places we've gone include Kensington Market, Aborginal Festival, ice carving exhibit in Yorkville, Doors Open, Black Creek Pioneer Village, Luminato, Distillery District, and most recently Buskerfest.  Everyone is welcome to come, and I think I emailed you before the last one.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 15, 2007)

Brrrrr...... ice carving.  Sounds like you guys have a blast!  I don't recall receiving an e-mail, but no biggie.  Definetly let me know about the next one though, sounds like fun.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 15, 2007)

JHF Photography said:


> Brrrrr...... ice carving. Sounds like you guys have a blast! I don't recall receiving an e-mail, but no biggie. Definetly let me know about the next one though, sounds like fun.


 


Hey JHF...thanks so much for your kind words.   You are welcome to come out anytime with us.  If there is ever a time you wanna go shoot someplace, drop us a quick line, and maybe some of us can head out with you. Not sure where you are located.  Im in Scarborough, Jeanney is downtoon, Megapaws is out in the eastend, and so is Gomer(when he is in town) Airic is in Brooklyn.....so..we are everywhere.  Would be great to meet ya.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like fun! Hopefully I can catch the next one.


----------

